# The big hug thread!



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Ok, just post in this thread and I'll hit the "Like" button. (when I'm online)

No strings, just a big bear hug and a like. Say whatever is on your mind.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My medication kinda sucks ( i need VICODIN!) and I'm in pain.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

that_girl said:


> My medication kinda sucks ( i need VICODIN!) and I'm in pain.


vicodins suck.

give me codeine any time. :sleeping:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

UGH! I am on percocet but it doesn't work! I dont' see how people can get addicted to this crap.


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Ohh! Like me! Hug me you big bear ... 

oh wait, you said bear hug, not hug from a bear ... there's a difference, isn't there?


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

I drank a lot of wine tonight, and I feel nice  LOL


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Whiskey hugs for all!!!

I love youvpeplr

!


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Whiskey hugs for all!!!
> 
> I love youvpeplr
> 
> !


:rofl: Sometimes, don't you wish that we all lived around the same place so we could hang out??? LOL there are so many people on here that I think I would have a blast with...I have like no friends, so wishful thinking LOL


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I have my kids this weekend - so - hot tub party in a little over two weeks?


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I want a hug! (Can't do the "likes" from mobile).

I feel icky today. Tons of pressure in my skull, ringing in the ears and one heck of a kidney ache! Thank God I will be getting another MRI soon... But until then - just gotta sit and wait for it to pass!

I would definitely "like" this thread if I could! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rainbownotsobright (Jan 20, 2012)

Lots of tears have been shed today already and i still have mc to come this afternoon...... big bear hugs required!


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

YinPrincess said:


> I want a hug! (Can't do the "likes" from mobile).
> 
> I feel icky today. Tons of pressure in my skull, ringing in the ears and one heck of a kidney ache! Thank God I will be getting another MRI soon... But until then - just gotta sit and wait for it to pass!
> 
> ...


What's "passing" soon will be a baby, though, right? Now be gentle with me if I got that wrong, but I'm pretty sure I have the names straight. How long do you have?


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

OK..my youngest boy (14) is being a brat! No a diva!!

He rolls his eyes at me and flaps his arms whenever i ask him to do anything! 

BUT at least he can't slam his bedroom door today... I took it off and put it in the garage this morning. That'll teach him to NOT slam doors in MY house! 

Geez...teenagers suck sometimes!

Maybe H and I could could run away from home...but for now I'll take the big hug!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Hugs to all!!!


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Yup, one baby - due any day now  I'm 38 weeks. 

I haven't been able to be treated for the cysts in my brain throughout my pregnancy. Thank goodness I haven't had hydrocephalus or needed a shunt yet. But it makes you feel something awful! (Not to mention it's kind of scary not knowing...)

As soon as she's out, I'm sure I'll be feeling much better. The pregnancy itself has been pretty uncomfortable, too! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Congrats!!!


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

YinPrincess said:


> Yup, one baby - due any day now  I'm 38 weeks.
> 
> I haven't been able to be treated for the cysts in my brain throughout my pregnancy. Thank goodness I haven't had hydrocephalus or needed a shunt yet. But it makes you feel something awful! (Not to mention it's kind of scary not knowing...)
> 
> ...


Good grief you've had your hands full lately haven't you!

Extra big (((hug))) for YinPrincess


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah - the entire pregnancy has been nuts, but you all have been so wonderful and supportive. A great outlet for me in times of frustration and fear... Hugs to you all! I feel safe here, and I love ya'll for it! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Hugs to all!!!


Ditto!!


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

I need a raise?? Can you put in 2 cents to my boss?

Oh, and I need about 3-4 more hours in a day.. 

Do you have any influence with the big man upstairs?? Put in a good word for me, so I can have some extra time.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Got lotsa hugs - come here!!!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

that_girl said:


> UGH! I am on percocet but it doesn't work! I dont' see how people can get addicted to this crap.


yeah, percocets are crap too.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Loritabs are good!!!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Loritabs are good!!!


of course, they are codeines, good stuff there.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

GreenEyes said:


> :rofl: Sometimes, don't you wish that we all lived around the same place so we could hang out??? LOL there are so many people on here that I think I would have a blast with...I have like no friends, so wishful thinking LOL


I love this idea! :rofl: How much fun would we all have together??!! :toast:


BIG HUG!!!


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

I feel like crap today
My ****ing husband is a knob
How dare he hurt me so bad!!!
I need a hug
X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm nauseated.

The meds have a side effect that is messing with my body functions.


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

southern wife said:


> I love this idea! :rofl: How much fun would we all have together??!! :toast:
> 
> 
> BIG HUG!!!


Seriously we would have so much fun, I know I can always come on here when I'm feeling down about things and feel better, you guys are all hilarious at the right times for me


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Good morning to you all!!! A big round of hugs to everyone!

I love you so much I dreamt about being online last night... Telling my hubby about some thread I was reading! LoL! I need a life!!! Hahaaa!

I guess when the baby comes I'll be whining that I need a break!!! :lol:

Seriously - I miss leaving the house, working, and having stuff to look forward to... Just playing the waiting game with baby now! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My best friend lost her plug last night and baby should be here within the week. I'm so excited! It's her 4th so she's mellow, but I'm freakin!  She's having a home water birth.  I can't wait to see that baby! AHHH!!!


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

!!! You sound like my sister! She has baby fever soo bad!

Ugh not looking forward to the losing the plug thing. Ew.

I was once read an article about someone asking if it would clog the toilet... I couldn't decide whether to pee myself laughing... Or throw up! Hahaa!

Congrats to your friend, btw! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I never saw my plugs. Docs had to break my water. lol. She has 3 kids but this is the first pregnancy where she's seen it. lol. Eww! Birth is so gross. Just have a sense of humor and be determined!  You'll do great!

omg....when i was pushing, there was soooo much pressure and it wasn't from the baby...I had GAS! :rofl: I tried to let it out nicely inbetween pushes but it was the longest, squeakiest fart ever. SORRY IF TMI! but it was SO FUNNY! :rofl: I could barely push after that because I was giggling! LOL Oh man...hahaha that was funny.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I never saw my plugs. Docs had to break my water. lol. She has 3 kids but this is the first pregnancy where she's seen it. lol. Eww! Birth is so gross. Just have a sense of humor and be determined!  You'll do great!
> 
> omg....when i was pushing, there was soooo much pressure and it wasn't from the baby...I had GAS! :rofl: I tried to let it out nicely inbetween pushes but it was the longest, squeakiest fart ever. SORRY IF TMI! but it was SO FUNNY! :rofl: I could barely push after that because I was giggling! LOL Oh man...hahaha that was funny.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Oh...................................MY..............................GAWD! Tummy hurts from LMAO! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

it was SO FUNNY! Even Hubs was giggling. My doc was all serious and I was like, "Sorry for farting in your face." She said, "Oh it happens". :rofl: I felt SO MUCH BETTER though :rofl:

I tried to be nice about it! but yea....:rofl:


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Super depressing at my wife's infusion, had to be done at a cancer treatment facility, lots of sick people getting their chemo in the same room


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> Super depressing at my wife's infusion, had to be done at a cancer treatment facility, lots of sick people getting their chemo in the same room


 So sorry, AR.

Hopefully this will help her....I remember going with my dad for chemo. It's no fun 

(((hugs)))


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

TG - you saying I gotta worry about farting, too??? Omg where does it end? :rofl:

Sorry AR - I can imagine how depressing that is... ((Hugs for you and your wife))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> Super depressing at my wife's infusion, had to be done at a cancer treatment facility, lots of sick people getting their chemo in the same room


So sorry to hear this. I know this is hard on the both of you.


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I never saw my plugs. Docs had to break my water. lol. She has 3 kids but this is the first pregnancy where she's seen it. lol. Eww! Birth is so gross. Just have a sense of humor and be determined!  You'll do great!
> 
> omg....when i was pushing, there was soooo much pressure and it wasn't from the baby...I had GAS! :rofl: I tried to let it out nicely inbetween pushes but it was the longest, squeakiest fart ever. SORRY IF TMI! but it was SO FUNNY! :rofl: I could barely push after that because I was giggling! LOL Oh man...hahaha that was funny.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: That is HILARIOUS......I love it hahaha


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

YinPrincess said:


> TG - you saying I gotta worry about farting, too??? Omg where does it end? :rofl:
> 
> [/i][/size]


Don't eat during labor, or you pay poop. LOL :rofl: I never did, and if I did, the doctors clean it so fast, no one knows. My sister did. But she was like, WHO CARES! I'M PUSHING HERE! :rofl:

It never ends. lol. my oldest came out pooping all over herself. Merconium. hahaha she was a mess.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Omg! I have heard about pooping "on the table" (thanks, Jenny McCarthy) but eeewwww!!!! I don't want people around watching that!!! LoL!!!

The humility of simply giving birth... Amazing. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

YinPrincess said:


> Omg! I have heard about pooping "on the table" (thanks, Jenny McCarthy) but eeewwww!!!! I don't want people around watching that!!! LoL!!!
> 
> The humility of simply giving birth... Amazing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It is amazing, actually. And it's odd. I mean, something so natural and it's treated like suuuuuch a big medical deal 

But it is pretty awesome.  I wish you well with that!


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> vicodins suck.
> 
> give me codeine any time. :sleeping:


I'm allergic to codeine, and have some really incredible hallucinations.. Last time I took it was after an operation on my ankle when I was 18. I fell asleep while an old WWII movie with John Wayne was on. During the night, little green army men kept telling me that the traction on my ankle was a torture device or something. I pulled everything out, and bled everywhere. The nurse heard the commotion and ran in. She told my mother that I said, "Will you please ask these men to leave??", but then she screamed when she turned the light on and saw the blood.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Ah, the beauty of childbirth.

I'm so glad I'm a guy.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Mistys dad said:


> Ah, the beauty of childbirth.
> 
> I'm so glad I'm a guy.


HA! Why? You have to deal with us women :rofl:

Hubs had a good go of it. I only pinched his arm when her head came through. Left a bruise and I didn't remember doing it. But the whole time, he was like a deer in the headlights.......O_O

LOL!!


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

I have always joked with my wife that I was going to open a bar called "The Delivery Room" down the street from a hospital.

That way, when asked, every guy could say they were in the delivery room when their wife gave birth.


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey Mistys Dad - I could really use a hug. Last night my dad called and threatened to swallow the bottle of pills on his nightstand if I didn't come over and "do something" about my mother. Then my mother got on the extension and the two of them started arguing back and forth. 

When I was a kid I use to pray that they would get divorced, but they're still together, making themselves and everyone around them miserable. 

For those of you that feel guilty about putting your kids through divorce, believe me - there are worse things. 

Sorry to put a wet blanket on the fun discussion about farting on the delivery table, but it made me feel better just getting this out there. Thanks


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't respond well to drama like that.

I would have sent the cops over to kick his door off the hinges for the suicide threat.

But have a hug, have a better day.


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

Told him I'd see him in a couple of days when we could talk in person. Then he said he might not be around in a couple of days. Then he and my mom started arguing some more, so I hung up. 

Wasn't the first time, won't be the the last. Thanks for your concern. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Hugs OG...


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

OG - sorry to hear your parents were acting like children, then bringing you in the middle of it... That's not right. You deserve extra big hugs!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

((((( hugs og!)))))
That is ridiculous and awful  I'm sorry.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Almostrecovered said:


> Super depressing at my wife's infusion, had to be done at a cancer treatment facility, lots of sick people getting their chemo in the same room


That whole dancing turtle thing makes me miss stuff sometimes...

Hope you and your wife are having a better day today...


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

OG that is horrible. I'm glad you just hung up on them. Shame on them.

11 days 15 hours till I leave for HAWAII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Hope1964;638406
11 days 15 hours till I leave for HAWAII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE said:


> enjoy!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> 11 days 15 hours till I leave for HAWAII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You don't need a hug for that! 

You need a  and a :smthumbup: ahaha I'm jealous!!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

that_girl said:


> You don't need a hug for that!
> 
> You need a  and a :smthumbup: ahaha I'm jealous!!


oh yeah!

when its put that way...
forget about it hope64


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I never saw my plugs. Docs had to break my water. lol. She has 3 kids but this is the first pregnancy where she's seen it. lol. Eww! Birth is so gross. Just have a sense of humor and be determined!  You'll do great!
> 
> omg....when i was pushing, there was soooo much pressure and it wasn't from the baby...I had GAS! :rofl: I tried to let it out nicely inbetween pushes but it was the longest, squeakiest fart ever. SORRY IF TMI! but it was SO FUNNY! :rofl: I could barely push after that because I was giggling! LOL Oh man...hahaha that was funny.


Okay, gotta share my first child birth experience. My plug came out, I was 19, told my mom it looked like I sneezed out of my hoo ha. I asked her what that meant and she said get in the car. 

While I was in labor, mind you this was 1989, a nurse comes in to shave me. A different nurse came in and said, you don't have to shave her, I replied, "yeah, just trim off the dead ends and feather it a little". 

Now I did not fart on the table but, I did have four bowel movements..........lol I was sooooooo embarrassed! Luckily I went into shock and passed out. 

Delivery time, the doctor was wearing what looked like a welder's mask. I asked him if he was expecting flames to come out of there. Took him like an hour and a half to stitch me up. I asked him if he was doing f'ing embroidery.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I forgot they ended up having to break my water as I wasn't dilating quick enough. Doctor came at me with this HUGE crochet needle looking thing and said, "I have to break your water". I was like and that entails you sticking that where?

I'm pretty sure they were ready to get my smarta$$ out of that hospital..........lol


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> okay, gotta share my first child birth experience. My plug came out, i was 19, told my mom it looked like i sneezed out of my hoo ha. I asked her what that meant and she said get in the car.
> 
> While i was in labor, mind you this was 1989, a nurse comes in to shave me. A different nurse came in and said, you don't have to shave her, i replied, "yeah, just trim off the dead ends and feather it a little".
> 
> ...


lmfao


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> oh yeah!
> 
> when its put that way...
> forget about it hope64


Sorry, I thought this was just a random thread. My bad.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> Sorry, I thought this was just a random thread. My bad.


oh, hugs any ways.

and for real, enjoy yourself, and anything else that may cum your way.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

I didn't lose plug before water broke either. And... (spoiler alert... this IS gross...) I did poop on the table. 

It was SOOO embarassing.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> Okay, gotta share my first child birth experience. My plug came out, I was 19, told my mom it looked like I sneezed out of my hoo ha. I asked her what that meant and she said get in the car.
> 
> While I was in labor, mind you this was 1989, a nurse comes in to shave me. A different nurse came in and said, you don't have to shave her, I replied, "yeah, just trim off the dead ends and feather it a little".
> 
> ...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

You are so funny!! Running to the bathroom before I pee myself!! Hahahaaa!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Chelle D said:


> I didn't lose plug before water broke either. And... (spoiler alert... this IS gross...) I did poop on the table.
> 
> It was SOOO embarassing.


It's okay! We all poop, you know! 

So what happens if you don't lose your plug? Do they pop that sucker like a cork or what??? :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

YinPrincess said:


> It's okay! We all poop, you know!
> 
> So what happens if you don't lose your plug? Do they pop that sucker like a cork or what??? :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My water broke the morning of a doctor appointment anyway. I wasn't really having contractions. (Only the hicks contractions).

At the appointment, I told assistant that I wasn't sure if my water broke or not (It didn't gush, just kept trickling... - and I had a freind go to the hospital with those symptoms & got laughed at by the nurse & told to go home, because she was only peeing.)

Anyway, so they get me back to the examine room as soon as I said that. Doc checked my cervix & said I was dilated at 1 and to go straight to hospital. 

When I was getting dressed, there was the plug, on the examine table paper sheet. Kinda gross looking. (White snotty looking, a tiny blood). 

I think, because my plug didn't fall out, that when water broke, it just kinda leaked around the plug. I have a feeling if plug had fallen out, it would have been more of a gush of water.

I also wasn't progressing very fast in labor when I got there. They had to put me on pitosin.- My son's heartbeat keep going down after a push & didn't come back up very well, so doc had to use forcepts to help. Don't worry, my kid is smart. No repricotions.

Just don't worry about it all... Everyone has slightly different experiences, the doctors have seen all & know what to do.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Childbirth....oh how glorious. There were like 8 people in there with me. Quite a few were interns. The doctor asked me if I cared if they "observed". I normally would have been embarrassed but, when the labor was at it's worst I could care less who saw my stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> Childbirth....oh how glorious. There were like 8 people in there with me. Quite a few were interns. The doctor asked me if I cared if they "observed". I normally would have been embarrassed but, when the labor was at it's worst I could care less who saw my stuff.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL, at first, I thought you meant you were part of nintuplets!
Then i thought you were talking about all the people that had to "check" you. I would have screamed after 4.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

ok all, back to hugs...
im trying to eat here


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> ok all, back to hugs...
> im trying to eat here


:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

ok, done eating, you can resume the poop, farting and messy child birth stories.
anybody throw up lately?


----------



## Confused_and_bitter (Aug 6, 2011)

I lost my plug at a bathroom at a Denny's! H and I went to eat after my Drs appt and he gave me an option of getting admitted then or going to get some food and come back at night. 

I remember being so grossed out! It was all gooey and bloody!  I ended up going home and went to the hospital the next morning, the dr came in to pop my water with the giant crochet hook. I also pooped during labor, H was holding one leg and my mon the other I swore H was trying to take my leg out of the delivery room! Anyway, I remember H looking at me and loudly announcing "You pooped!" I forgot about my pain and embarrassment took over for a second.


----------



## phillybrokenheart (Mar 9, 2012)

Hugs to everyone on here and a big thank you as well


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

pidge70 said:


> Childbirth....oh how glorious. There were like 8 people in there with me. Quite a few were interns. The doctor asked me if I cared if they "observed". I normally would have been embarrassed but, when the labor was at it's worst I could care less who saw my stuff.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I gave birth in the same hospital that I worked at, so I was pretty nervous about people I work with seeing me that way, but by the time I was in heavy labor the whole world could have looked and I wouldn't have cared. Pain will do that to ya


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

When I was giving birth, I would have paid the bum outside to grab the kid out of me. My modesty left 2 months earlier. lol.

But no, 2nd, I haven't thrown up today. Although my meds make me sooo nauseated.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

The pain has to be pretty bad for no one to care about what's going on around them! 

Even after my motorcycle accident when I was all bloody and missing pieces of flesh I was still concerned about what I was wearing and who was in the room... And when I saw the morphine needle, it was so big I cried and begged them not to inject me! (Kind of dumb after you've been through such an accident... LoL)! They must have thought I was really retarded! Hahaaa!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

Didn't mean to scare you YinPrincess. That motorcycle accident sounds pretty scary to me. Let's just say that the intensity of the pain during childbirth causes you to have a laser focus, so that you just don't care what you look like or who sees you. Is that any better :scratchhead:


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

A nice tight hug sounds wonderful. The kind where you put your cheek against the huggers chest and just rock back and forth. I tried to get my dog to hug me, but he just don't get it


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> ok, done eating, you can resume the poop, farting and messy child birth stories.
> anybody throw up lately?


I've got a throw up story for ya 2nd! (Embarassing, yet kinda funny now).

When I was 16.... (God, was I ever 16??? that was toooo long ago.) Once upon a time, I was young & dumb & full of booze. It was probably my first party that I was completely hammered. Friends were driving down the neighborhood alley, taking ppl home. I said I was gonna be sick... wanted them to pull over. 

"oh, we're almost to McDonalds. Just wait till we get there." (bad idea)
"No, I gotta toss now".
"Just wait".

So they took me into McD's bathroom. Of course the local security officer was in McD's & saw me stumbling to the bathroom. Well, I didn't toss my cookies. I was in there like 10 mins or something. Officer kept pounding on door demanding that I come out. I kept telling him I had to puke. Finally my friend opens door for him & he drags me out... I'm stumbling so hard, he forces me to sit in very first available seat.

It was booth with a family with small kids. I took one look at the food on the table... and... yup, you guessed it. Tossed the cookies all over the families food & table & I'm sure some of it splashed on them (Oh, poor family.. I'm so sorry that happened if you are reading this!)

I was so angry at the officer, I said "See... I told you I was gonna puke!" Of course, they called my folks. My parents had friends over. Dad & Jerry came in jerry's truck to pick me up. Tried to get me in the truck, I kept telling dad "We can't steal this truck, it's not yours!!". How they ever got me home, I don't know. (I don't think my parents had friends over EVER after that night.- I feel horrid about that.)

So, a couple weeks later... I'm at work (Baskin-Robbins), the officer comes in to get an ice cream cone. He's snickering & laughing... and finally says "You dont' remember me, do ya?"

"Um no, should I?"
"Yeah, you threw up in McD's". He proceded to tell me about that night.
I turned beet red. I was so embarassed, I couldn't talk. (I hadn't told anyone about it at work.) I went to the back room & hid and I think someone else had to wait on him. 

I got heck from my co-workers for months (years?) after for it.

I'm so special, huh? Hug?


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Aww I think we've all been young and drunk at some point! *hugs*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Chelle D said:


> I've got a throw up story for ya 2nd! (Embarassing, yet kinda funny now).
> 
> When I was 16.... (God, was I ever 16??? that was toooo long ago.) Once upon a time, I was young & dumb & full of booze. It was probably my first party that I was completely hammered. Friends were driving down the neighborhood alley, taking ppl home. I said I was gonna be sick... wanted them to pull over.
> 
> ...


is kinda funny :lol:

sure youre 'special' 

hugs to ya


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

YinPrincess said:


> Aww I think we've all been young and drunk at some point! *hugs*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep. Been there, done that


----------



## koolasma (Mar 11, 2012)

Pak has to winnnnnnn


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

YinPrincess said:


> Yup, one baby - due any day now  I'm 38 weeks.
> 
> I haven't been able to be treated for the cysts in my brain throughout my pregnancy. Thank goodness I haven't had hydrocephalus or needed a shunt yet. But it makes you feel something awful! (Not to mention it's kind of scary not knowing...)
> 
> ...


You worry about being a good momma? Look how you already put the needs of your baby ahead of your own? You know what you're doing. You'll be fine! I'm at a good place right now, so I have big hugs to give to all!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

YinPrincess said:


> !!! You sound like my sister! She has baby fever soo bad!
> 
> Ugh not looking forward to the losing the plug thing. Ew.
> 
> ...


5 deliveries and never saw a mucous plug.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

YinPrincess said:


> !!! You sound like my sister! She has baby fever soo bad!
> 
> Ugh not looking forward to the losing the plug thing. Ew.
> 
> ...


5 deliveries and never saw a mucous plug.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

We've been trying for a second child for a year now. I am waiting on test results and have an ultrasound again next Tuesday. May be other things going on. Anxious. Scared.

My husband has to leave to go back to work soon for 3 weeks, so a hug would be really nice about now


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Big hugs to you, Gratitude! I'm sending lots of positive energy your way! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

YinPrincess said:


> Big hugs to you, Gratitude! I'm sending lots of positive energy your way!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:yay: Thank you!


----------

